# Selling Complete EV Inverter with IGBT's, capacitors, etc.



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

Soon enough I will be selling my car inverter as sadly I need to make out some room.


This thing is likely to go for a steal - And I would rather it went for an EV enthusiast that could carry on making good use of it, rather than breaking it down for the parts.



It comes with the IGBT's, Film capacitors, main contactor & pre charge, auxiliary power supply, 1.5KW 440V Charger and a few other bits & pieces.


PM'me (and send me a question here too so I get notified) for details


Note:
This thing is heavy. My motor peaked at 50KW but the IGBT's are capable of 450A @ 800V - so plenty of room to play around.


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

What kind of price are you looking to get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

jbman said:


> What kind of price are you looking to get?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM'me a reasonable offer.

I also have other items that were spares, which I may bundle as a kit and may be simpler to ship abroad. On My eBay Page I have brand new capacitors and IGBT's and I'm taking offers on those as well.

Capacitors: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-...QAAOSw4tVeJf4L&campid=5338531765&toolid=20008

IGBT's: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-...8AAOSwPpJeGOfJ&campid=5338531765&toolid=20008


----------



## andrei_ciurea (Dec 8, 2016)

Hello, is the inverter still available?


----------

